# upgrading tank



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Currently I have 4 caribe and 2 wild natts in a 75. Overstocked........yes. They are all between 5 & 7 inches and play very nicely together. I am getting a 125 this weekend. 
My question, what should I add. 
My thoughts are 1 or 2 terns (yellow natts). Any other suggestions?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

piraya :rockin:


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Actually I am going to wait on the piraya. They require much more stringent water conditions and I believe my ph is to high. I am going to try blackwater extract and see how much it lowers it and if that will be sufficient for a one.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

i would go with piraya. i don't believe they are as hard to keep as everyone says they are. i would get 1 piraya and 1 ternetzi.
wes


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

No no, ternetzi would be great because they are the best shoaling fish out of the pygo's.. Since you already have natts, ternetzi would be the way to go...

Some of you guys need to check your compatibility..


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Now you got me thinking wes. I might just do that. I am going to get in on a mass shipment to milwaukee in february so I have time to think it over. thanks


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

hydroshutter said:


> No no, ternetzi would be great because they are the best shoaling fish out of the pygo's.. Since you already have natts, ternetzi would be the way to go...
> 
> Some of you guys need to check your compatibility..


i sure hope you aren't talking to me! i had two mixed pygo tanks with all 4 species and they did great. i am currently getting rid of the mid sized fish and only keeping my pygo tank with my 12" ones. i am an expert when it comes to mixing pygos so please realize who you're talking too before you speak. :veryangry: 
wes


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

WES IS THE MAN! DONT f*ck WITH WES! :rockin:


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

I've heard that people have experience deaths fairly frequently when adding piraya to their pygo tanks. I'm not saying you are wrong Wes because I have never had the piraya so if you have done it, then it can obviously work. Does it work o.k. if you add just one piraya or does the trouble start if you add more than one. I really like the looks of piraya, especially the ones with the yellow flames  I'd also eventually like to snag some ternetzi's, I really like the looks of them and have heard a lot of good things bout their personalites.

Mark


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

mdemers883 said:


> I've heard that people have experience deaths fairly frequently when adding piraya to their pygo tanks.
> Mark


I have heard that also but that was not my main concern. I have heard that piraya are harder to care for because of the water parameters they require. I have somewhat high ph and my natts and caribe do ok, I assume a tern would be fine but I was worried about a piraya. If this has been somewhat exaggerated, and it sounds like it has, I will give a shot with one tern and one piraya.
thanks again wes


----------

